# TOP 10 TALLEST Mountains from your Country!



## null

*China

1.Everest (Qomolangma Feng) China & Nepal 29,029ft

2.K2 (Qogir Feng, Godwin Austen) China & Pakistan 28,251ft

3.Makalu China & Nepal 27,766ft

4.Cho Oyu China & Nepal 26,906ft

5.Xixabangma (Gosainthan) 26,286ft

6.Kamet China & India 25,446ft

7.Namcha Barwa 25,446ft

8.Gurla Mandhata 25,354ft

9.Muztag 25,338ft

10.Kongur 25,325ft*


----------



## DvW

Top 10? Lets do the top 1 for the Netherlands:

*1. Vaalserberg: 1,053ft*


----------



## FREKI

*The Kingdom of Denmark:*

#1 Gunnbjørns fjeld 3.693 m ( 12.116ft ) located in Greenland :rock:









*Mainland Denmark:*

#1 Yding Skovhøj 173m ( 568ft )


----------



## Marcanadian

Not sure about the top 10 but the highest in Canada is Mount Logan, Yukon. (5959 m, 19524 ft.) It's also 2nd highest in North America.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

1. Großglockner 3.798m (Carinthia, Eastern Tyrol)










2. Wildspitze 3.774m (Tyrol)

3. Weißkugel 3.738m (Tyrol)

4. Großvenediger 3.666m (East Tyrol, Salzburg) 

5. Hinterer Brochkogel 3.628m (Tyrol)

6. Hintere Schwärze 3.624m (Tyrol)

7. Similaun 3.607m (Tyrol)

8. Großes Wiesbachhorn 3.564m (Salzburg)

9. Rainerhorn 3.560m (East Tyrol)

10. Großer Ramolkogel 3.550 (Tyrol)


All in all, there are over 900 3.000m+ summits in Austria.


----------



## Aquarius

Spain










*Teide (Canary Islands) 3.715 meters
Mulhacén (Andalusia) 3.479 
Aneto (Aragón) 3.404 
Veleta (Andalusia) 3.392 
Posets o Llardana (Aragón)3.375 
Alcazaba (Andalusia) 3.371 
Monte Perdido (Aragón) 3.355 
Cilindro (Aragón) 3.328 
Perdiguero (Aragón) 3.321 
Maladeta (Aragón) 3.308 *


----------



## oliver999

nice thread, keep it coming


----------



## Red aRRow

*PAKISTAN
1- K-2 28,253 feet - 8,612 metres 
2- Nanga Parbat 26,658 feet - 8,126 metres 
3- Gasherbrum I 26,470 feet - 8,068 metres 
4- Broad Peak 26,400 feet - 8,047 metres 
5- Gasherbrum II 26,360 feet - 8,035 metres 
6- Gasherbrum III 26,070 feet - 7,946 metres
7- Gasherbrum IV 26,024 feet - 7,932 metres
8- Distaghil Sar 25,866 feet - 7,884 metres
9- Khunyang Chhish 25,666 feet - 7,823 metres
10-Masherbrum 25,659 feet - 7,821 metres*


*MY FAVOURITES:*


*K-2 28,253 feet - 8,612 metres *




























/////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*TRANGO TOWERS (not on the top10 list) 20,608 feet - 6,286 metres*
























































​
More pictures here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345932


----------



## Zaqattaq

Great thread, keep it coming

I am currently reading the book Into Thin Air about high altitude climbing so this is very interesting


----------



## Zaqattaq

The ten tallest mountains in the UK are all found in Scotland. The highest peaks in each part of the UK are:

* Scotland: Ben Nevis (Nevis Range, 1,344 metres)
* Wales: Snowdon (Cambrian Mountains, 1,085 metres)
* England: Scafell Pike (Cumbrian Mountains, 977 metres)
* Northern Ireland: Slieve Donard (Mourne Mountains, 852 metres)










*Snowdon*


----------



## earthJoker

1. Dufourspitze, 4634 m
2. Nordend, 4609 m
3. Zumsteinspitze, 4563 m
4. Signalkuppe, 4554 m
Are all part of the Monte Rosa Massive:









5. Dom, 4545 m









6. Liskamm, 4527 m









7. Weisshorn, 4505 m









8. Täschhorn, 4491 m








(the one in the middle)

9. Matterhorn, 4478 m









10. Dent Blanche, 4357 m









Unfourtantly I didn't found a list that has the monte rosa group only counted once.


----------



## samba_man

*Pico da Neblina - 3.014m *










*Ranking of Brazil*

1 Pico da Neblina....3.014m 
2 Pico 31 de Março....2.992m 
3 Pico da Bandeira......2.890m 
4 Pedra da Mina.........2.796m 
5 Pico das Agulhas Negras.....2.787m 
6 Pico do Cristal................2.780m 
7 Monte Roraima........2.727m 
8 Morro do Couto..............2.680m 
9 Pedra do Sino de Itatiaia.....2.670m 
10 Pico dos Três Estados....2.665 m


----------



## bb78

Poland: Rysy (2499m asl)









Ireland: Corrán Tuathail (1041m asl)


----------



## NorthStar77

Tallest in Norway(and Scandinavia):

1. Galhøpiggen - 2469 meters (8100 feet)









2. Glittertinden 2464 meters (8083 feet)









3. Store Skagastølstind 2405 meters (7890 feet)









4. Styggedalstindane (Store, East) 2387 meters (7831 feet)
(same area as the one above)

5. Styggedalstindane (Store, West) 2383 meters (7818 feet)
(same area as the one above)

6. Skardstinden 2373 meters (7785 feet)









7. Vesle Galdhøpiggen 2369 meters (7772 feet)









8. Surtningssue 2368 meters (7769 feet)









9. Store Memurutinden (West) 2364 meters (7755 feet)
10. Store Memurutinden (East) 2363 meters (7753 feet)

They are all located in the national park Jotunheimen, and I think I captured most of them in these photos on my walk there this summer.


----------



## marte

Excelent thread!

Here are some of México's tallest 

Pico de Orizaba volcano (5.754 m)



Popocatepetl volcano (5.452 m)



Ixaccihuatl (5.286 m)



Teyotl (4.660 m)

Nevado de Toluca (4.564 m)



La Malinche	(4.461 m)



Tliltepetl (4.453 m)



Tzapotepetl	(4.450 m)

Cofre de Perote (4.250 m)

Chichimeco (4.220 m)

Tlaloc	(4.158 m)

Volcan de Colima (3.820 m)


----------



## Zaqattaq

Mexico has some amazing mountains!


----------



## null

i love this


----------



## samba_man

zaqattaq said:


> Mexico has some amazing mountains!


Yeah, MX hav some amazing mountains ! :yes:


----------



## NorthStar77

^ I was in Mexico City in 1999, and found it pretty amazing that it lies in the same altitude as the highest mountain in Norway! And Popocatepetl is really magnificent.

btw, playing football in an altitude of 3300 meters is very special


----------



## Zaro

Bulgaria
Musala - 2925 m, the highest on the Balkans




























Vihren - 2914




























Maliovitsa - 2729


----------



## DJRexxx

POLAND : 

Rysy : 2499m










Babia Góra :1725m










Śnieżka : 1602m










Śnieżnik : 1425m










Tarnica : 1346m


----------



## Norwich and Leeds

England:

Scafell Pike 978m (on left)









Helvellyn 950m









Skiddaw 931m









Great Gable 899m









then:

Cross Fell	893	
Pillar	892	
Fairfield	873	
Blencathra	868	
Grasmoor	852	
St Sunday Crag	841


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those UK mountains near 1000m are MUCH more impressive than those i've seen in Germany or France. They are much steeper and more rocky.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The highest mountains of The Kingdom of the Netherlands are all outside continenal NL, they are located in the Carribean;

Mount Scenery, Saba 888m
Quillkrater Mazinga, St.Eustatius 601m
Sint-Christoffelberg, Curacao 375m
Sentry Hill, Sint Maarten, 341m
Vaalserberg, Limburg 322m
Brandaris, Bonaire 240m
Jamanota, Aruba 189m
Rozendaalse veld, Gelderland 110m
Tankenberg, Overijssel 85m
Amerongse Berg, Utrecht 69m
Schoorlse Nok, North Holland 57m (dune)
de Blinkerd, Drenthe 50m
Groot-Valkenisse, Zeeland 49m (dune)
Stevensbergen, North Brabant 44m
Vuurboetsduin, Friesland 36m (island, dune)
Duinrell, South Holland 36m
Hasseberg, Groningen 14m
Urk, Flevoland 8m (former island)

not so impressive :lol:


----------



## gronier

Chile

Ojos del Salado, 6.893 meters, the tallest volcano in the world


----------



## KIWIKAAS

*New Zealand*

#1
Aoraki/Mount Cook 3,754 m (12,316 ft)










#2 
Mount Tasman 3,497 m (11,473 ft)










#3
Mount Dampier 3,440 metres (11,286 feet)

*Other notable mountains*

#17
Mount Aspiring (Tititea) 3,033 metres (9,950 ft)










Mount Ruapehu 2,797 metres (9,175 feet)










Mount Taranaki 2,518 metres (8,261 feet)


----------



## Wezza

*Mainland Australia's Ten Highest Mountains*
NAME HEIGHT (m)
Mount Kosciuszko 2228








Mount Townsend 2209








Mount Twynam 2195








Rams Head 2190
Unnamed peak on Etheridge Ridge 2180
Rams Head North 2177
Alice Rawson Peak 2160
Unnamed peak south-west of Abbott Peak 2159
Abbott Peak and Carruthers Peak 2145
Mt Northcote 2131

The highest mountain in Australian territory is on Heard Island, Mawons Peak, it stands at 2745m. There are taller mountains in the Australian Antarctic Territory.


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

mt mayon... philippines..
this is one of the tallest... but not the tallest..

it stands 2462m

its also considered as the world's most perfect volcano(cone)...



Monsi said:


> Thanks, Six, for the pix.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^How high, please?
:?


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

^^ i just edited my previous post


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Thanks!

It is a perfect cone that volcano!!


----------



## GNU

These are the highest in Germany:


*1. Zugspitze 2962 m 
2. Schneefernerkopf 2875 m 
3. Wetterspitzen 2747 m 
4. Hochwanner 2746 m 
5. Mittlere Höllentalspitze 2740 m 
6. Watzmann-Mittelspitze 2713 m 
7. Watzmann-Südspitze 2712 m 
8. Hochblassen 2703 m 
9. Leutascher Dreitorspitze 2682 m 
10. Plattspitzen 2679 m *


Zugspitze:

















from the top:


































Watzmann:









































































the frozen up Königssee (Lake) right under the Watzmann:


----------



## Davee

Great pictures of NZ's mountains Kaas!!

Love all the others too - what a great thread.


----------



## Lirtain

The highest in Lebanon:

Qurnat As Sawda (3088 m / 10131 ft)


----------



## Nadini

With Addition to Lirtain's post (Qornet As Sawda), here are
the other highest mountains across Lebanon

Mount Sanine (2628m)











Faraya (2465m)









The Cedars (2,066 meters)


Laqlouq mountains (1920m)


----------



## Qaabus

Chris1491 said:


> The highest mountains of The Kingdom of the Netherlands are all outside continenal NL, they are located in the Carribean;
> 
> Mount Scenery, Saba 888m
> Quillkrater Mazinga, St.Eustatius 601m
> Sint-Christoffelberg, Curacao 375m
> Sentry Hill, Sint Maarten, 341m
> Vaalserberg, Limburg 322m
> Brandaris, Bonaire 240m
> Jamanota, Aruba 189m
> Rozendaalse veld, Gelderland 110m
> Tankenberg, Overijssel 85m
> Amerongse Berg, Utrecht 69m
> Schoorlse Nok, North Holland 57m (dune)
> de Blinkerd, Drenthe 50m
> Groot-Valkenisse, Zeeland 49m (dune)
> Stevensbergen, North Brabant 44m
> Vuurboetsduin, Friesland 36m (island, dune)
> Duinrell, South Holland 36m
> Hasseberg, Groningen 14m
> Urk, Flevoland 8m (former island)
> 
> not so impressive :lol:


That is a list of the highest point in each province...


----------



## duskdawn

Oh man, I love mountains.


----------



## ali_ale

Nanga Parbat/Fairy Meadows - Pakistan's 2nd highest


----------



## Gabo

Wow! Wonderful Mountains


----------



## Gabo

I Like the mexican Mountains


----------



## Gabo

*VENEZUELA​*​
**Pico Bolivar (5.007 meters)*

























**Pico Humboldt (4.950 meters)*

























**Pico La Concha (4.922 meters)*

















**Pico Bonpland (4.880 meters)*

























**Pico Mucuñuque (4.762 meters)*


















**Pico El Toro (4.760 meters)*









**Pico El Leon (4.743 meters)*









**Pico Mifés (4.630 m) *
NO PICS

**Pico El Caballo (4.609 m) *
NO PICS
**Pico Mucuchachí (4.530 m) *
NO PICS


----------



## Hed Kandi

Chris1491 said:


> The highest mountains of The Kingdom of the Netherlands are all outside continenal NL, they are located in the Carribean;
> 
> Mount Scenery, Saba 888m
> Quillkrater Mazinga, St.Eustatius 601m
> Sint-Christoffelberg, Curacao 375m
> Sentry Hill, Sint Maarten, 341m
> Vaalserberg, Limburg 322m
> Brandaris, Bonaire 240m
> Jamanota, Aruba 189m
> Rozendaalse veld, Gelderland 110m
> Tankenberg, Overijssel 85m
> Amerongse Berg, Utrecht 69m
> Schoorlse Nok, North Holland 57m (dune)
> de Blinkerd, Drenthe 50m
> Groot-Valkenisse, Zeeland 49m (dune)
> Stevensbergen, North Brabant 44m
> Vuurboetsduin, Friesland 36m (island, dune)
> Duinrell, South Holland 36m
> Hasseberg, Groningen 14m
> Urk, Flevoland 8m (former island)
> 
> not so impressive :lol:


you forgot the incredible high tafelberg in huizen with its 35 meters.:lol:


----------



## Quintana

I think this list only showes the highest "mountains" per province (and carribean islands). The mighty Tafelberg is overshadowed by the even more impressive Schoorlse Nok!


----------



## eat_what_i_poo

Mr_Denmark said:


> *The Kingdom of Denmark:*
> 
> #1 Gunnbjørns fjeld 3.693 m ( 12.116ft ) located in Greenland :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mainland Denmark:*
> 
> #1 Yding Skovhøj 173m ( 568ft )



Greenland and Denmark are not the same country. Denmark has no mountains.


----------



## cjav

^^ DOH! Greenland is part of Denmark


----------



## eat_what_i_poo

^^ Yes but it has home rule and not a part of EU as Denmark. Denmark, Greenland and Faroe Island is 3 different countries with 3 different languages.


----------



## Gabo

is rare!


----------



## Quicksilver

The highest in Ukraine is Goverla Mountain located in Ukrainian Carpathian mountains
2061 meters:


----------



## Yardmaster

*Australia*

It's been done before, but I reckon some of those mountains were just knobs. There are lots more knobs, and no photographs, but here's my list:


Big Ben (Heard Island): 2745m
Kosciuszko (NSW, most difficult mountain name to spell in the world): 2228m
Townsend (NSW, not far from Mt. K): 2209m
Jagungal (NSW): 2061m
Bogong (Victoria's highest mountain): 1986m
Feathertop (Vic., 2nd highest, more photographic): 1922m
Bimberi: (ACT): 1912m
Bartle-Frere (Queensland): 1622m
Ossa (Tasmania): 1617m
Zeil (Northern Territiory): 1531m


----------



## Valeroso

Yardmaster said:


> It's been done before, but I reckon some of those mountains were just knobs. There are lots more knobs, and no photographs, but here's my list:
> 
> 
> Big Ben (Heard Island): 2745m
> Kosciuszko (NSW, most difficult mountain name to spell in the world): 2228m
> Townsend (NSW, not far from Mt. K): 2209m
> Jagungal (NSW): 2061m
> Bogong (Victoria's highest mountain): 1986m
> Feathertop (Vic., 2nd highest, more photographic): 1922m
> Bimberi: (ACT): 1912m
> Bartle-Frere (Queensland): 1622m
> Ossa (Tasmania): 1617m
> Zeil (Northern Territiory): 1531m


It's great that you chose to mention Big Ben on Heard Island as it's not mentioned so much due to its territorial isolation. Also, an interesting fact: while we pronounce Kosciuszko as "Koz-i-ah-sko", the Poles would pronounce it as "Kosh-choosh-ko" - perhaps one of the most difficult mountains to pronounce also!

Here is a pic of Big Ben, biggest mountain on Australian territory:


----------



## Intoxication

Like Micheal Palin said after visiting the Himalayas 'Anything below 25,000 feet doesn't feel like a mountain'


----------



## Bitxofo

Aquarius said:


> Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teide (Canary Islands) 3.715 meters
> Mulhacén (Andalusia) 3.479
> Aneto (Aragón) 3.404
> Veleta (Andalusia) 3.392
> Posets o Llardana (Aragón)3.375
> Alcazaba (Andalusia) 3.371
> Monte Perdido (Aragón) 3.355
> Cilindro (Aragón) 3.328
> Perdiguero (Aragón) 3.321
> Maladeta (Aragón) 3.308 *


The Teide volcano is 3718 metres high, not 3715!


----------



## mac71

*Estonia:
1. Suur munamägi 318 m (Big Egg Mountain)








2. Vällamägi 304 m
3. Kerekunnu mägi 296 m
4. Tsälbamägi 293 m
5. Harakamägi 291 m
6. Rohtesoo mägi 291 m
7. Kuutse mägi 217 m
8. Savilöövimägi 214 m
9. Tsiatrahvimägi 213 m
10. Harimägi 212 m*
(mägi = mountain)

*Beat that :bowtie: *


----------



## Bitxofo

^^The Netherlands can beat that very easily!!


----------



## Barnardgirl

****, China, Vene, Mexico and Nepal are the most impressive for me...Stunning pictures.


----------



## Yörch1

My favorite pic of the highest Mexican mountain...

*Pico de Orizaba*


----------



## Bitxofo

^^How high is it, please?
:?


----------



## Yörch1

^^ Sorry for the omission. It's 5,754m, 18,878ft.

Three nice views of the top...


----------



## mendocino

*ARGENTINA*

*Aconcagua 6962 mts.*









*Tupungato 6800 mts.*









*Mercedario 6770 mts.*









*Llullaillaco 6723 mts.*









*Lanin 3776 mts.*









*Tronador 3554 mts.*









*Fitz Roy 3375 mts.*









*Torre 3100 mts.*


----------



## gabo79

very nice


----------



## D.D.

wow I love mountains :happy: I think the mexican mountain scenery is the most beautiful :happy:


----------



## D.D.

Colombia :happy: 
First is the Talles mountain in Colombia which surprisingly enough is not part of the Andean Mountain range, It is a freak of nature mauntain that sits alone in the northern coast of colombia :crazy:

Simon Bolivar Peak -5,700 metres (18,701 ft)









Then comes the National Snow Mountain Park situated in the hearth of Colombia's' coffee region. 


Nevado Del Ruiz (Strato Volcano) 5,321 metres (17,457 ft)










Nevado de Santa Isabel -5,100 m (16700 ft)









The National Park seen from Manizales. 









This peak is located in the eastern plains of Colombia. :happy:

the mountain range is called the Sierra nevada del Cocuy.

the 2 highest peaks are 
Pan de Azucar (Sugar Bread :crazy2) (5120m)











and 
Ritacuba Blanco 5,410 metres [1] (17,749 ft)










Finally about 1hr from my city of Medellin we have this perticular mountain, although not high like the otherones, it is very scari looking


----------



## PhilippeMtl

Canada, all of them are in Yukon

Mount Logan- 5959 meters










Mount St. Elias 5489 meters
Mount Lucania	5226 meters
King Peak	5173 meters
Mount Steele	5067 meters
Mount Wood	4838 meters
Mount Vancouver	4785 meters
Mount Slaggard	4663 meters
Mount MacAuley	4663 meters
Mount Hubbard 4577 meters

Highest in my province


----------



## the spliff fairy

Highest point in the Maldives, Vilingili island

2.4m, 8 feet


----------



## 7t

Albania has 37 peaks over 2,000 m with the highest being Mount Korab (2764 m) which is the bordering point between Albania and Macedonia


----------



## taboe

Tallest in Belgium:

Botrange, 694m....










They made this staircase on the highest point. If you climb it, you're exactly at 700 m altitude :banana: lol










The scenery is alright tough:


----------



## DocentX

DJRexxx said:


> POLAND :
> 
> Rysy : 2499m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babia Góra :1725m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Śnieżka : 1602m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Śnieżnik : 1425m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarnica : 1346m


The list is wrong.

All ten tallest picks in Poland are located in Tatra :

Rysy: 2499



















Mięguszowiecki Szczyt Wielki: 2438










Niżnie Rysy: 2430










Mięguszowiecki Szczyt Czarny: 2410

Mięguszowiecki Szczyt Pośredni: 2393










Hińczowa Turnia: 2377










Cubryna: 2376










Wołowa Turnia: 2373










Żabia Turnia Mięguszowiecka: 2336

Świnica: 2301



















Kozi Wierch: 2291











more pic of Polish Tatra Mountains:


----------



## 122347

Ponta do Pico - *2.351 m*


----------



## rossie1977

Ireland

Carrauntoohil 1,038 metres








http://www.killarneymc.com/gallery/carrauntoohil.jpg
Beenkeragh 1,010 metres
Caher 1,001 metres
Mount Brandon 952 metres
Lugnaquilla 924 metres

then i don't know :lol:

photo of irelands three most famous mountains though

errigal 749 metres








http://homepage.mac.com/paulselden/Home/page7/page5/files/page5-1006-thumb.jpg

Croagh Patrick 764 metres








http://www.mythicalireland.com/photos/photo-of-the-month/Croagh-Patrick.jpg

and my personal favourite Ben Bulben 526 m, the mountain which casts a shadow on WB yeats grave in Sligo









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/140/407837901_ea8fd2a40c_b.jpg


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Thailand*

Name	Elevation	Latitude/Longitude
1	Doi Inthanon, Chiang Mai 2,565 m 18.583 / 98.483









2	Loi Un, 2,131 m 20.035 / 99.044
3	Khao Mokochu, 1,960 m 15.926 / 99.1
4	Khao Ta U Cho, 1,780 m 15.854 / 99.101
5	Khao Plai Huai Kha Khaeng, 1,687 m 15.814 / 99.127
6	Khao Yai, Uthai Thani 1,554 m 15.411 / 99.342
7	Khoa Thong Chai, Surat Thani 1,530 m 8.829 / 99.5
8	Doi Sam Liam, 1,456 m 19.566 / 100.462
9	Doi Nam Dan, Phayao 1,429 m 19.533 / 100.467
10	Taungdangyi, 1,325 m 18.618 / 97.778


----------



## skyscraper100

*PHILIPPINES*

1Mt. Apo
2956 m
Davao and North Cotabato








2Mt. Dulang-Dulang
2938 m
Kitanglad Range, Bukidnon

3Mt. Pulag
2922 m
Cordillera Range, Benguet

4Mt. Kitanglad
2899 m
Kitanglad Range, Bukidnon

5Mt. Tabayoc
2842 m
Cordillera Range, Benguet

6 Mt. Kalatungan
2824 m
Kalatungan Range, Bukidnon

7Mt. Ragang 
2815 m
Piapayungan Range, Lanao del Sur

8Mt. Maagnaw
2742 m
Kitanglad Range, Bukidnon

9Mt. Singakalsa (Timbak)
2717 m
Cordillera Range, Benguet

10Mt. Amuyao
2702 m
Cordillera Range, Mt. Province


----------



## gabo79

:banana:amazing filipinas:lol:


----------



## samuel89

*INDONESIA*​
*1. Puncak Jaya (4880 m)*

Puncak Jaya is the highest mountain in Indonesia, the highest on the island of New Guinea (which comprises the Indonesian Papua provinces plus Papua New Guinea), the highest on the Australia-New Guinea continent and the highest in Oceania. It is also the highest point between the Himalayas and the Andes and the highest island peak in the world.





*2. Mount Kerinci, Sumatra Island (3.805 m)*



*3. Mount Rinjani, Lombok Island (3.726 m)*



*4. Mount Semeru, Java Island (3.676m)*



*5. Mount Arjuna, Java Island (3.339 m)*


----------



## Limeñito

MOUNTAINS FROM PERU

*1. **Huascarán* (Ancash, Central Andes): 6768m. The highest mountain in Peru. This is also the HIGHEST TROPICAL MOUNTAN in the world.




















*2.Yerupajá *(Huánuco, Central Andes): 6634m










*3**.**Coropuna* (Arequipa, Southern Peruvian Andes): 6425m. This is the highest volcano in Peru.










*4. Huandoy *(Ancash, Central Andes): 6395










*5. Chopicalqui* (Ancash, Central Peruvian Andes): 6354m










*6. Ausangate* (Cusco, Southern Andes): 6384m










*7. Siulá Grande *(Ancash, Central Andes): 6344m










*8. Ampato *(Arequipa, Southern Andes): 6288. An Incan mummy was found there in 1995. "She" is known as "The lady of Ampato". Juanita is "her" name.



















*9. Salkantay *(Cusco, Southern Andes): 6264










*10. Sarapo *(Ancash, Central Andes): 6127


----------



## D.D.

^^amaizing peru... posibly the best mountains in the world :happy:


----------



## Limeñito

Thanks.

However, my two favourite Peruvian mountains are the next: Alpamayo and Misti. They're also between the highest Peruvian mountains, and I think they are very beautiful.

Alpamayo:






































Misti: 5822 m, near Arequipa, the second biggest city in Peru.


----------



## FML

*Tallest:*

No.1: Mount Fuji (_Fuji-san_), 3,776m. A famous active volcano.










Ukiyo-e printed in 1830









Viewed from Tokyo









No.2: Peak Kita (_Kita-dake_), Mount Shirane (_Shirane-san_), 3,193m.



















No.3: Peak Okuhotaka (_Okuhotaka-dake_), Mount Hotaka (_Hotaka-dake_), 3,190m.



















*Lowest:*

No.1: Mount Ogata Fuji (_Ogata Fuji_), 0m.
An artificial "mountain" made with polystyrene. The 3.7m tall mountain stands on the reclaimed area on a former lake, altitude -3.7m, thus the altitude on the summit is 0m. Not officially registered as a mountain on Japanese map.










No.2 Mount Oyama (_Oyama_), 3.6m
The lowest natural mountain in Japan, not officially registered.










No.3: Mount Tenpo (_Tenpozan_), 4.5m.

The "lowest mountain in the world", according to the _Guinness World Records_. The lowest officially registered mountain in Japan. In reality, it is just an artificial hill in the Port of Osaka, made in 1831. Thanks to the later reclamation around there, now you can hardly tell where the summit is.









In the above photo, the summit is where the family stands, not the monument.

No.5: Mount Benten (_Benten-yama_), 6.1m.
The lowest officially registered natural mountain in Japan.


----------



## Occit

Beautiful Thread!!


----------



## Quintana

mac71 said:


> *Estonia:
> 1. Suur munamägi 318 m (Big Egg Mountain)
> 2. Vällamägi 304 m
> 3. Kerekunnu mägi 296 m
> 4. Tsälbamägi 293 m
> 5. Harakamägi 291 m
> 6. Rohtesoo mägi 291 m
> 7. Kuutse mägi 217 m
> 8. Savilöövimägi 214 m
> 9. Tsiatrahvimägi 213 m
> 10. Harimägi 212 m*
> (mägi = mountain)
> 
> *Beat that :bowtie: *


We're pretty evenly matched:

The Dutch Alps  (all located in the Southern half of the Limburg province):
1. Vaalserberg, 321m
2. Gemmenicherweg, 309m
3. Camerig, 260m
3. Vijlenerbos, 260m
5. Eperheide, 225m
6. Schweiberg, 220m
7. Loorberg, 219m
8. Hulsberg, 214m
9. Molsberg, 212m
10. Eyserweg, 201m

The islands of Saba, St. Eustatius and Bonaire will become municipalities of The Netherlands (they are now part of the Netherlands Antilles) in the near future (possibly in 2010). The list will then look like this:

1. Mount Scenery, 877m (Saba)
2. The Quill, 601m (St. Eustatius)
3. Vaalserberg, 321m
4. Gemmenicherweg, 309m
5. Boven Mountain, 294m (St. Eustatius)
6. Camerig, 260m
7. Vijlenerbos, 260m
8. Brandaris, 240m (Bonaire)
9. Signall Hill, 234m (St. Eustatius)
10. Eperheide, 225m


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

*PORTUGAL*

1. Ponta do Pico - 2351m 
2. Serra da Estrela - 1993m 
3. Pico Ruivo - 1862m
4. Pico das Torres - 1851m 
5. Pico do Areeiro - 1817m
6. Serra do Gerês - 1544m 
7. Serra do Larouco - 1525m 
8. Serra de Montesinho - 1486m 
9. Serra da Peneda - 1416m 
10. Serra do Marão - 1415m


----------



## Federicoft

This is *Italy*. I'll just list the highest peak for each massif. Monte Rosa and Piz Bernina are not listed as their highest peak lies in Switzerland. Many other peaks are shared with bordering countries.

*1. Monte Bianco (4,810 m)*, highest peak in Western Europe


*2. Liskamm (4,538 m)*


*3. Cervino (4,478 m)*


*4. Dent d'Hérens (4,171 m)*


*5. Breithorn (4,165 m)*


*6. Gran Paradiso (4,061 m)*


*7. Grivola (3,969 m)*


*8. Ortler (3,905 m)*, highest peak in the Eastern Alps outside the Bernina range


*9. Monviso (3,841 m)*


*10. Weißkugel / Palla Bianca (3,739 m)*


All these mountains, except the Ortler and the Weißkugel, lies in the Western Alps. The other two lies in the Eastern Alps.


----------



## Federicoft

Other interesting peaks outside the top 10:

13. *Cima Nera (3,628 m)*, one of the most dramatic peaks in the Alps


16. *Rocciamelone (3,538 m)*, first ascended in 1358, the earliest recorded first ascent date in the world


18. *Marmolada (3,344 m)*, the highest peak in the Dolomites


19. *Etna (3,329 m)*, largest active volcano in Europe, highest mountain in Italy south of the Alps


20. *Antelao (3,264 m) *, the second highest peak in the Dolomites


22. *Cimon della Pala (3,184 m)*, the so-called 'Cervino of the Dolomites'


24. *Sassolungo (3,181 m)*


26. *Focobon (3,054 m)*


27. *Rosengarten / Catinaccio (3,002 m)*


28. *Drei Zinnen / Tre Cime di Lavaredo (2,999 m)*


36. *Gran Sasso d'Italia(2,563 m)*, the highest peak in the Apennines


----------



## Bentag

Eastern Alps are very beautiful always enjoy the Giro when they go across those mountains. I think Cervino is one of the more beautiful mountains of the world althought there are better photos than that.


----------



## Federicoft

^^
You mean such as this one? 


This is the Swiss side though. The Italian one is less dramatic.


----------



## Bentag

Federicoft said:


> ^^
> You mean such as this one?
> 
> 
> This is the Swiss side though. The Italian one is less dramatic.




Yeah that is wonderful :banana:


----------



## toddhubert

the exact height of Mount Everest is now 8844m


----------



## Amrafel

WadiRam said:


> Lomnicky Stit-Lomnica Peak 2632 m (High Tatras)


long time ago was Lomnický štít mentioned as a highest peak of the world


----------



## gabo79

amazing amazing beautiful


----------



## gabo79

Monviso 3,841 m is beutiful italia italia belle belle


----------



## PanaManiac

*The tallest (and only) mountain of note in my country is Volcán Barú. At the summit of this inactive volcano, (on a clear day) one can see the Pacific and Atlantic (Caribbean Sea) Oceans. A little over 50 miles seperate them.*


----------



## Venantio

nomarandlee said:


> I don't think I saw anyone add the U.S. yet, so I will oblige
> 
> *United States*
> 
> 
> 8. *Mount Hubbard 4,557 m* (14,951 ft) United States/Canada Alaska/Yukon


You should say: United States Alaska/Canada Yukon or Alaska, United States/Yukon, Canada


----------



## 2206

*Mount Kinabalu*, SABAH, east malaysia









for those who knoe Chinese...http://forum.discoversabah.net/viewthread.php?tid=296&extra=page=1
*Mysterious Pyramid 神秘金字塔*









*Rainbow Ladder to heaven 彩虹梯*









view of Hundred year - Rainbow and Pyramid 









Paragliding at Mount KK!!


----------



## 2206

THE SABAH EXPERIENCE

*Mount Kinabalu*
by tomapo75


----------



## 2206

*Koala Bear reaching the top of Mount Kinabalu*

by Broddy87


----------



## LexaDstyle

n1ce koala) :banana::lol:

--------------------
Любишь цветы… Закажи доставку цветов для себя или для друга...


----------



## Marco_

Nothing can beat the Vaalserberg (322 m) :banana:


----------



## Qaabus

^^
Sadly, when Saba becomes a municipality, this will:


----------



## 6y 4 ever

MOROCCO
toubkal(4163 m)


----------



## DARWIN PAIVA

great pictures


----------



## l'eau

mt. ağrı


----------



## Ni3lS

Awesome stuff. Can't wait until I move to the rockies later this year


----------



## Quadrilateral

nomarandlee said:


> I don't think I saw anyone add the U.S. yet, so I will oblige


Thanks for repping! All our tallest mountains are in Alaska, but there are a bunch of other pretty well-known peaks.

Mt Rainier - Washington, US - 14,411 feet *4,392 m*









Pike's Peak - Colorado, US - 14,115 feet *4,302 m*









Mauna Kea - Hawaii, US - 13,796 feet *4,205 m*









Haleakala - Hawaii, US - 10,023 ft *3,055 m*









Mt Washington - New Hampshire, US - 6,288 feet *1,917 m*


----------



## gabo79

amazing


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

El Salvador, Central America 


Cerro El Pital (2,730 meters)




















Cerro Montecristo (2,418 metros)











Santa Ana Volcano - to the right (2,362 metros)











San Vicente Volcano (2,182 metros)




















San Miguel Volcano (2,130 metros)


----------



## Tiaren

*Germany*

*1. Zugspitze (2962 m)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ax-ro/sets/312564/

*2. Hochwanner (2746 m)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/weathermaker/sets/72157606012907010/

*3. Watzmann (2713 m)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-schueller/with/338404123/

*4. Dreitorspitze (2682 m)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/sets/72157611170618611/

*5. Hochkalter (2607 m)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rotrauds-kleine-welt/sets/72057594140051227/

*6. Biberkopf (2599 m)*

*7. Großer Hundstod (2593 m)*

*8. Hochvogel (2592 m)*

*9. Karwendelspitze (2537 m)*

*10. Hocheisspitze (2523 m)*


----------



## abidi2009

*Pakistan​*​

*Mountain Peaks --------------- Height------------------World Rating *

K-2 (Chagori)---------------------*8616 m*----------------------2nd 
Nanga Parbat---------------------*8125 m* ---------------------8th 
Gasherbrum-I---------------------*8068 m* -------------------- 11th 
Broad Peak-----------------------* 8065 m*---------------------12th 
Gasherbrum-II--------------------*8047 m* ---------------------14th 
Gasherbrum-III-------------------*7952 m* -----------------------15th 
Gasherbrum-IV--------------------*7925 m* --------------------16th 
Disteghil Sar----------------------* 7885 m*---------------------20th 
Kunyang Kish---------------------*7852 m*----------------------22nd 
Masherbrum (NE)------------------*7821 m*---------------------24th 


List of Mountains of Pakistan

Source - Facts Sheet -Government of Pakistan


----------



## abidi2009

*K-2*


----------



## abidi2009




----------



## abidi2009

Nanga Parbat


----------



## abidi2009

*Gasherbrum-I*


----------



## abidi2009

*Broad Peak*


----------



## abidi2009

*Gasherbrum-II*


----------



## abidi2009

*Pics of Remaining five mountain of Pakistan later!!*


----------



## abidi2009

Continued....

Gasherbrum-III-------------------*7952 m* -----------------------15th 








































Gasherbrum-IV--------------------*7925 m* --------------------16th 








































Disteghil Sar----------------------* 7885 m*---------------------20th 
































Kunyang Kish---------------------*7852 m*----------------------22nd 































Masherbrum (NE)------------------*7821 m*---------------------24th


----------



## Ibex

#1. Mt Apo-2,954 m Philippines


----------



## AJ215

Brazil tallest mountains...

Pico da Neblina 2,994 metres(9,822 feet) and Pico 31 de Março - 2,973 metres (9,754 ft) are next to each other



















Pico da Bandeira - 2,640 metres (8,661 ft)



















1 Pico da Neblina - 20 2.993,78 
2 Pico 31 de Março - 19 2.972,66 
3 Pico da Bandeira + 2 2.891,98 
4 no name 10 2.852
5 Pico do Calçado não estava na lista dos 10 2.849 
6 no name 10 2.818
7 Pedra da Mina + 28 2.798,39 
8 Pico das Agulhas Negras + 5 2.792,66 
9 Pico do Cristal - 10 2.769,76 
10 Monte Roraima - 5 2.734,06

http://www.redetec.org.br/riometrologia/palestras/2005/Edmundo Lopes.pdf


----------



## 2206

*world heritage - Mount Kinabalu Park*, SABAH

http://www.mount-kinabalu-borneo.com/

*ABOUT MOUNT KINABALU*
Mount Kinabalu towers 4095 meters (13,435 feet) above sea level. It is the highest mountain between the mighty snow-capped Himalayas and Wilhelmina (4509 meters / 14,793 feet) in Irian Jaya. It is also one of the most accessible and spectacular mountains in the world. Because of the earth movement, in is still growing with the rate of 5 mm (1/4 inches) a year.

Ever changing, it is the mountain of tropical rainforest, colorful blossoms and golden sunset, but also dark and violent storms. At times, a ghostly mist shrouds the mountain and it is easy to believe the local Kadazandusun's claim that it is the homeland of their spirit world.

In 1964 Kinabalu Park was established to protect Mount Kinabalu and its plant and animal life. Its 754 square kilometer (291 square mile) terrain stretches upward from lowland rain forest to montane forest, cloud forest and sub alpine meadow, before finally reaching a crown of bare granite. Only at Mount Kinabalu can you eat breakfast in a lowland rainforest, lunch in a cloud forest, and enjoy dinner in a subalpine meadow!

The trail to the highest peak winds along the southern side of the mountain. It is an 8.5 kilometer (5.25 mile) trek to the top. For most people, from a 9 month-old baby (carried by father) to an 83 years-old New Zealander, the journey takes two days. 

The Kinabalu Park Headquarters is located 90 kilometers (56 miles) from Kota Kinabalu, Sabah's capital city. More than one million visitors have enjoyed the park since it opened. In the year 2000, UNESCO have declared Mount Kinabalu as *The World Heritage Site*.


by [email protected]

























































*Summit Trail of Kinabalu*(Day Climb)
http://www.mount-kinabalu-borneo.com/mount-kinabalu-summit-trail-1.html


*Summit Trail of Kinabalu*(Night Climb)

You will arrive in Laban Rata (on the Summit Trail of Mount Kinabalu) at about 2.00pm the most. You can have some meals to regain back your energy in the resthouse's restaurant. Bear in mind that the prices of the food there is quite expensive. It is because the raw material are brought up there everyday - by foot. For example, the ordinary 'mee goreng' (fried mee) is about RM8.00 to RM10.00 per plate (normally it would cost about RM3.50 everywhere else). Be prepared with some extra money, so that you can have your meals properly - at about 10,000 feet above sea level! The restaurant serve local and some western dishes.

Most of the Mount Kinabalu climbers will sleep early, the latest is at 9.00pm after having dinner. It is because you have to wake up early - at about 2.00am, to continue for the second phase of the climb. If you are susceptible to mountain sickness, you may feel some headache, nausea, muscle ache and giddiness just before dinner time. You can take some medication to relieve the symptoms before you go to sleep. If you want to know more, check through medical advice page.

The next phase of climb will begins at about 3.00am, when you are woken for an early breakfast (at least a hot drink is advisable). You do not have to bring your alarm clock, as the noise of other climbers and guides will definitely wake you up. The restaurant is open at that time, but you can have you own hot drinks at your own hostel. As there will be only one stop at Sayat-Sayat Hut for another registration, given a whistle for safety precaution and refilling your water, it is advisable for you to bring your own small water bottle. You will now head up to the Summit of Borneo - the Low's Peak. 

Above Laban Rata, the trail continues as a series of wooden ladders, fashioned out tree roots and branches. This is where a good torchlight is essential. As most of the time you have to hold something for stability, it is best if you have a headlight. This gives way to flatter, more easy walking just below Sayat-Sayat, when the true edge of the tree-line is reached. It would take about 45 minutes to Sayat-Sayat. This is the highest mountain hut at 3810 meters (12,500 feet). The dwarfed vegetation at this altitude contrast sharply with enormous silver black dome of the summit. 

At some places, the trail is about 70°! Never leave the rope! 
Ropes are fixed at difficult places, but these are more to inspire confidence than from necessity. Please be close to the rope. You would not get lost if you stay close by. There are some places where the trail is very steep, almost 70° angle. Be very careful. 

Tough grasses and other plants cling to rock cervices, flowering and fruiting only a few centimeters tall. You will pass the 8km mark with the South Peak and St. John's Peak on your left. From here the bare granite slabs stretch endlessly ahead to the pile of jumbled rocks that is Low's Peak - reached at last in time to catch the sunrise.

The view of the surrounding peaks is magnificent. By 6.00am, you will be able to see most of the peak very clearly. This is usually the best time to take pictures of the sunrise and the peak. By 7.00am, most of the climbers will start to climb down the summit, back to Laban Rata. 

On the way down, try to ask your guide to show you what they call it as 'sacrifice pool'. It is actually a pond where the early explorers reported that their Kadazandusun guides performed religious ceremonies to appease the spirit of the mountain as well as the ancestral spirits who lived there. If you are lucky and the the weather is cold enough, you can see a layer of ice formed on the surface of the pond. 

Further down on your right will be the South Peak. If the weather is clear, you will also be able to see Kundasang and Ranau town from here. Along the summit plateau, you will walk down with your Ugly Sister's Peak and Donkeys Ears on your left. Soon, you will arrive at Sayat-Sayat Hut and you can refill your water bottle with the mountain water. (Some climbers keep the water from Sayat-Sayat as a souvenir - it's the water from 13,000 feet above sea level). 45 minutes later, you will arrive in Laban Rata.


----------



## sqooth

*SLOVAKIA TOP10*

1. Gerlachovský štít (2655m)
2. Gerlachovská veža (2642m)
3. Lomnický štít (2632m)
4. Ľadový štít (2627m)
5. Pyšný štít (2623m)
6. Zadný Gerlach (2616m)
7. Malý Ľadový štít (2611m)
8. Lavínový štít (2606m)
9. Kotlový štít (2601m)
10. Lavínová veža (2600m)

All in High Tatras mountains

* PHOTOGALERY (High Tatras)*


----------



## Antonio227

Let´s see...

According to this site:

http://www.montipedia.com/america-sur/argentina/montanas-argentina.html 

Cerro Aconcagua: 6959 m 
Nevado Ojos del Salado: 6893 m
Monte Pissis: 6795 m
Cerro Bonete Chico: 6872 m
Cerro Mercedario: 6770 m 
Cerro Tres Cruces: 6749 m 
Volcán Llullaillaco: 6739 m
Cerro de Incahuasi: 6638 m
Volcán Tupungato: 6635 m 

And according to Wikipedia (source: mostly SRTM data):

Aconcagua: 6962 m
Nevado Ojos del Salado: 6893 m
Monte Pissis: 6793 m
Cerro Bonete Chico: 6759 m
Cerro Mercedario: 6720 m
Nevado Tres Cruces: 6749 m
Llullaillaco: 6739 m
Incahuasi: 6621 m
Tupungato: 6570 m

Still room for controversy?


----------



## 2206

*Mount KINABALU, Sabah*, North Borneo
http://www.sabahtourism.com/sabah-malaysian-borneo/en/home/
by DBG_Ross 

more http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbg_ross/


----------



## OldKool

K2 is in no man's land..disputed zone between India and Pak...as its is shared by China so K2 is in China.


----------



## Master of Disguise

Why do pakistani claim for everything on this planet earth.....may it be Mughlai food, History, civilization ...now mountains ...tomorrow god knows what n what...

Yes, K2 is on a disputed land


----------



## koolio

Actually K2 is generally considered to be in Pakistan by most of the world, not just Pakistan itself, much like Kashmir is considered to be in India despite the fact that it is claimed as a disputed territory by Pakistan.


----------



## Bangalore_Geek

^^ Yeah, lets just leave it at that. Since it is currently administered by Pakistan, let them post images of it. Best not to rake up contentious issues here.


----------



## zorro28

What's next, the air that the world is breathing is Indian too? Really a shame that a handful of Indians have to ruin this beautiful thread by bringing in the usual politics and ancestral mumbo jumbo. This is the 21st century and the borders are defined. Get over it.

Whether India disputes something doesn't make it a fact. Now, something that absolutely no one can dispute, is the fact that both China and Pakistan share K2. It's a symbol of friendship and mutual heritage. K2 is what binds Pakistan and China together. It's the jugular vain of Pakistan and China. Our armies regularly train in these vast areas and we salute the courage of our protectors. K2 is part of the Karakoram range, and is located on the border between the Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County of Xinjiang, China, and Gilgit, in Gilgit-Baltistan of Pakistan. We don't merely post pictures or lay the claim. Indigenous Pakistani and Chinese locals have been living here for centuries and will do so for centuries to come. We breath and live our dream every single day like our forefathers did. We're actually here and this is our sacred land. We're living the reality. These aren't hollow claims. Both Pakistani and Chinese authorities have full control over these areas. In fact, these places can only be visited if the concerned authorities in Pakistan/China lend permission and permits. If not, you're not welcome and neither will you ever come here. India has absolutely no business in this region of Pakistan and China. That's the way it'll remain. Nothing anyone can do about that. You can mark my words on that one.


----------



## zorro28

Back to celebrating K2.










K2, Pakistani side


----------



## zorro28

Nanga Parbat @ 8,126 meters (26,660 ft) and still growing.










Flying proudly over 8,000m










This photo was taken in Beyal Camp which is a wonderful place surrounded with beautiful thick Pine forest, spellbinding views of Raikot Glacier and Nanga Parbat.

The mountain in the picture is Nanga parbat (also known as Nanga Parbat Peak or Diamir) is the 9th highest mountain on Earth and the 2nd highest in Pakistan. Nanga Parbat has tremendous vertical relief over local terrain in all directions. To the south, Nanga Parbat boasts what is often referred to as the highest mountain face in the world: the Rupal Face rises an incredible 4,600 m (15,000 feet) above its base. To the north, the complex, somewhat more gently sloped Rakhiot Flank rises 7,000 m (22,966 feet) from the Indus River valley to the summit in just 27 km, one of the 10 greatest elevation gains in so short a distance on Earth. Nanga Parbat is the fastest growing mountain on Earth and it is still growing about 7mm a year (but don't ask me how they measure it!)










This photo was taken just before sunset at Fairy Meadows camp, it is one of the most beautiful places I've been to. This shot is connected with rather funny story - I was wondering around the village and became the main object of attention of local boys. They have been following me everywhere I went. They watched me with great interest how I got to those strange positions to get the best picture from the best angle. At some point one of them wanted to become a photographer and I've given him my camera. Suddenly I had many boys around me and when they thought that the picture was being taken, I was kissed by several 6-13 years old boys. I thought it was really funny but had to find something that would take their attention away from trying to kiss me. As I had an idea to take photo with circles in the water, I tried to explain them that I need them to bring some medium size stones and to through them into the water. As they hardly spoke any English, I had to show them first. Luckily they thought it is great fun and went to find some stones. Once they came back, they started to throw stones into the water all at once, so I had to gently ask them, that I need only one stone at a time after the water got quite again. At the end, they all stood in the queue and all have been so happy to help me create wonderful photos.

The mountain in the picture is Nanga parbat (also known as Nanga Parbat Peak or Diamir) is the 9th highest mountain on Earth and the 2nd highest in Pakistan. Nanga Parbat has tremendous vertical relief over local terrain in all directions. To the south, Nanga Parbat boasts what is often referred to as the highest mountain face in the world: the Rupal Face rises an incredible 4,600 m (15,000 feet) above its base. To the north, the complex, somewhat more gently sloped Rakhiot Flank rises 7,000 m (22,966 feet) from the Indus River valley to the summit in just 27 km, one of the 10 greatest elevation gains in so short a distance on Earth. Nanga Parbat is the fastest growing mountain on Earth and it is still growing about 7mm a year (but don't ask me how they measure it!)

All rights reserved - Copyright © Lucie Debelkova


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> What's next, the air that the world is breathing is Indian too? Really a shame that a handful of Indians have to ruin this beautiful thread by bringing in the usual politics and ancestral mumbo jumbo. This is the 21st century and the borders are defined. Get over it.
> 
> Whether India disputes something doesn't make it a fact. Now, something that absolutely no one can dispute, is the fact that both China and Pakistan share K2. It's a symbol of friendship and mutual heritage. K2 is what binds Pakistan and China together. It's the jugular vain of Pakistan and China. Our armies regularly train in these vast areas and we salute the courage of our protectors. K2 is part of the Karakoram range, and is located on the border between the Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County of Xinjiang, China, and Gilgit, in Gilgit-Baltistan of Pakistan. We don't merely post pictures or lay the claim. Indigenous Pakistani and Chinese locals have been living here for centuries and will do so for centuries to come. We breath and live our dream every single day like our forefathers did. We're actually here and this is our sacred land. We're living the reality. These aren't hollow claims. Both Pakistani and Chinese authorities have full control over these areas. In fact, these places can only be visited if the concerned authorities in Pakistan/China lend permission and permits. If not, you're not welcome and neither will you ever come here. India has absolutely no business in this region of Pakistan and China. That's the way it'll remain. Nothing anyone can do about that. You can mark my words on that one.


Are you sure...I think you pakistani's are desperate to prove everything yours....and amazingly whole world reject you guys every time...so congratulations......we all can see the state of your country....

Pakistani's always have an habit of claiming everything...go and check cuisine thread and few others.....Why is everything disputed is linked with pakistan....may it be match fixing or terror plots or disputed area's ..

so an advice mind your own business


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Are you sure...I think you pakistani's are desperate to prove everything yours....and amazingly whole world reject you guys every time...so congratulations......we all can see the state of your country....
> 
> Pakistani's always have an habit of claiming everything...go and check cuisine thread and few others.....Why is everything disputed is linked with pakistan....may it be match fixing or terror plots or disputed area's ..
> 
> so an advice mind your own business


I don't have to prove anything to you or anyone little Indian. It's *you* that are poking your ugly nose in Pakistani and Chinese matters and not minding your own business. You started questioning, not me. I merely bursted your tiny bubble and now you cannot handle the truth. K2 is ours and there's absolutely nothing you or anyone can do about that. Get that through your curry skull.

Tell me who the whole world is that rejects Pakistan? India sponsors terrorism in Pakistan. India spreads terrorism in Pakistan. India has never accepted Pakistan. If there's one country in the world that doesn't accept Pakistan it's pathetic India. Don't lecture me about the world. What state is India in? Don't lecture me about the state of Pakistan. India is a country where more than 600+ million people live below the poverty line. Dalits and religious minorities don't have any rights and are abused as we speak. Yet, India thinks it's a wannabe superpower. *Take care of your own problems before lecturing others how bad they are.* You're the last person on the planet to hand out lectures.

Indians are obsessed with Pakistan. That's a fact. The fact that you couldn't resist from questioning Pakistani territory is enough testimony. You oppress your own people and hardly have any friends in the region. The Kashmiri people don't accept India, yet you oppress them and hold them hostage. You always blame your own problems such as the Mumbai attacks on Pakistan. You're pathetic and evil.

I'm already minding my own business. I'm posting beautiful pictures of Pakistan and you cannot bare that. Stop questioning and poking your nose in Pakistani related matters. Capiche little Indian?


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> I don't have to prove anything to you or anyone little Indian. It's *you* that are poking your nose in Pakistani and Chinese matters and not minding your own business. K2 is ours and there's absolutely nothing you or anyone can do about that. Get that through your curry skull.
> 
> Tell me who the whole world is that rejects Pakistan? *India sponsors terrorism in Pakistan. India spreads terrorism in Pakistan. India has never accepted Pakistan. If there's one country in the world that doesn't accept Pakistan it's pathetic India.* Don't lecture me about the world. What state is India in? A country where more than 600+ million people live below the poverty line. Dalits and religious minorities don't have any rights. Yet, a India that thinks it's a superpower. *Take care of your own problems before lecturing others.*
> 
> Indians are obsessed with Pakistan. That's a fact. You oppress your own people and hardly have any friends in the region. The Kashmiri people don't accept India, yet you oppress them. You always blame your own problems such as Mumbai attacks on Pakistan. You're pathetic.


Hahahaha...some of the funniest comments ever on SSC or INTERNET...congrats on that porks...hahaha

still can't stop myself....bloody Pakistani or PORKISTANI's so true yeah talking about terrorism hahahaha....you are funny...carry on.....

And who told you kashmir doesn't except India..haha they call pakistani's BASTARD....have seen this myself....god they know about you guys well hehehe

your butts must be soar ....we kicked the hell out of you in world cup as ALWAYS....hehehe


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Hahahaha...some of the funniest comments ever on SSC or INTERNET...congrats on that porks...hahaha
> 
> still can't stop myself....bloody Pakistani talking about terrorism hahahaha....you are funny...carry on.....
> 
> And who told you kashmir doesn't except India..haha they call pakistani's BASTARD....have seen this myself....god they know about you guys well hehehe
> 
> your butts must be soar ....we kicked the hell out of you in world cup as ALWAYS....hehehe


I've reported you. You've ruined this thread. I'm not going to answer your hatemongering any more. You have absolutely nothing useful to add to this thread. *Everyone can see who started the hatemongering. You're nothing but an ugly hater.*


----------



## Master of Disguise

If I get on with comparison of state of our countries yu'll feel shameful....Mr terrorist


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> If I get on with comparison of state of our countries yu'll feel shameful....Mr terrorist


Again reported your for derogatory and hateful remarks. Please continue.


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> I've reported you. You've ruined this thread. I'm not going to answer your hatemongering any more.


Like every bloody pakistani....

We just said Its on disputed land...and its you who started talking shit about India caling it with names....Just check your post once...

Let me report and see who gets what....you started it and got back which every pakistani deserves...you are like rats anyways ...Intrude and then say...Hum nahi the janaab..typical pakistani


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Like every bloody pakistani....
> 
> We just said Its on disputed land...and its you who started talking shit about India caling it with names....Just check your post once...
> 
> Let me report and see who gets what....you started it and got back which every pakistani deserves...you are like rats anyways ...Intrude and then say...Hum nahi the janaab..typical pakistani


Reported you again. Please continue. You're making my case only stronger. :lol: Everyone can read the thread for themselves who started questioning and posting off-topic remarks. Now you've stooped one more level by using derogatory remarks. You've only exposed yourself. My record on this forum is as clean as a whistle. Never ever have I resorted to derogatory remarks. That speaks volumes. You on the other hand, well, let the mods decide.


----------



## Master of Disguise

Editing post 165 doesn't help too...we can see the edit thing...Zorro


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> I don't have to prove anything to you or anyone *little Indian*. It's *you* that are *poking your ugly nose in* Pakistani and Chinese matters and not minding your own business. You started questioning, not me. I merely bursted your tiny bubble and now you cannot handle the truth. K2 is ours and there's absolutely nothing you or anyone can do about that. Get that through your *curry skull*.
> 
> Tell me who the whole world is that rejects Pakistan? India sponsors terrorism in Pakistan. India spreads terrorism in Pakistan. India has never accepted Pakistan. If there's one country in the world that doesn't accept Pakistan it's pathetic India. Don't lecture me about the world. What state is India in? Don't lecture me about the state of Pakistan. India is a country where more than 600+ million people live below the poverty line. Dalits and religious minorities don't have any rights and are abused as we speak. Yet, India thinks it's a wannabe superpower. *Take care of your own problems before lecturing others how bad they are.* You're the last person on the planet to hand out lectures.
> 
> Indians are obsessed with Pakistan. That's a fact. The fact that you couldn't resist from questioning Pakistani territory is enough testimony. You oppress your own people and hardly have any friends in the region. The Kashmiri people don't accept India, yet you oppress them and hold them hostage. You always blame your own problems such as the Mumbai attacks on Pakistan. You're pathetic and evil.
> 
> I'm already minding my own business. I'm posting beautiful pictures of Pakistan and you cannot bare that. Stop questioning and poking your nose in Pakistani related matters. Capiche little Indian?


and again editing you post won't hide anything...


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Editing post 165 doesn't help too...we can see the edit thing...Zorro


You're too emotional at the moment. You're seeing ghosts. Don't worry. I'm convinced that justice will be served. I didn't call you a terrorist or any other nasty words as you did. I've reported you on multiple occasions now. Soon action will be taken. No one can get away with such nasty abuse for no apparent reason.


----------



## Master of Disguise

^^ Then why are you editing all your posts???????

Who called Indian terrorists ??? check you post again...I just mentioned about regular terror plots in your country...and you replied what see that...little KID


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Like every bloody pakistani....
> 
> We just said Its on disputed land...and its you who started talking shit about India caling it with names....Just check your post once...
> 
> Let me report and see who gets what....you started it and got back which every pakistani deserves...you are like rats anyways ...Intrude and then say...Hum nahi the janaab..typical pakistani


Generalizing, swearing and derogatory remarks.


----------



## Master of Disguise

yup thats me writing truth after you posts and calling indians with different names...


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> If I get on with comparison of state of our countries yu'll feel shameful....Mr terrorist


Again, another derogatory remark.


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Hahahaha...some of the funniest comments ever on SSC or INTERNET...congrats on that porks...hahaha
> 
> still can't stop myself....bloody Pakistani or PORKISTANI's so true yeah talking about terrorism hahahaha....you are funny...carry on.....
> 
> And who told you kashmir doesn't except India..haha they call pakistani's BASTARD....have seen this myself....god they know about you guys well hehehe
> 
> your butts must be soar ....we kicked the hell out of you in world cup as ALWAYS....hehehe


Again, derogatory remarks. You have been reported. It's for everyone to see and read.


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> Again, another derogatory remark.


Again check your post before that Mr Pakistani lol


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Again check your post before that Mr Pakistani lol


No need to LOL now any more. Your little outburst will cost you very dearly. Everyone can read it now.


----------



## Master of Disguise

Just tell me onething.....WHY ARE YOU EDITING YOUR POST>...???

any reasons.......are you afraid....typical pakistani huu


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Just tell me onething.....WHY ARE YOU EDITING YOUR POST>...???
> 
> any reasons.......are you afraid....typical pakistani huu


I edited one post because I wasn't finished. If I wrote anything derogatory or changed it the mods can find it back. Don't worry liar. Justice will be served now. By the way, another generalization and derogatory remark. I've reported you again.

PS. You did this in another Pakistani thread and got away with it. This time will be different.


----------



## Master of Disguise

wow, keep on reporting Mr Pakistani....roone ki aadat kabhi jayegi nahi tum logo ki....you make me laugh.....have reported you too for starting this....

For last few days you **** trolls like Indusriver, glittering stars and you yourself are ruining many threads in pakistani forums and oasis and Bangladeshi forums.....

go and check them out....and whole world is laughing at you...as usual hehe


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> wow, keep on reporting Mr Pakistani....roone ki aadat kabhi jayegi nahi tum logo ki....you make me laugh.....have reported you too for starting this....
> 
> For last few days you **** trolls like Indusriver, glittering stars and you yourself are ruining many threads in pakistani forums and oasis and Bangladeshi forums.....
> 
> go and check them out....and whole world is laughing at you...as usual hehe


Stop using Indian language in this thread. Another violation and you've been reported.

I never post anything outside a few threads. You're lying about my involvement in your or any other such threads. *Please provide links and proof that I've been ruining your threads.* We need solid proof.

You have been reported again. This time for lying and derogatory remarks. Don't use the word ****.


----------



## Master of Disguise

what..yo are really a kid...why you crying soo much...hehehe .......seriously you are funny..

reported you 
reported you again
again reported you...
reported you again...blah blah blah blah


you seem to be so much in desperation....lol


keep on shouting dude.....you wont except as usual that you guys started this.....as usual go and blame Indians.....


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> what..yo are really a kid...why you crying soo much...hehehe .......seriously you are funny..
> 
> reported you
> reported you again
> again reported you...
> reported you again...blah blah blah blah
> 
> 
> you seem to be so much in desperation....lol
> 
> 
> keep on shouting dude.....you wont except as usual that you guys started this.....as usual go and blame Indians.....


Still waiting... Provide proof for my involvement in your other threads. If you cannot prove it you're a liar and everyone can judge it for themselves. You accuse and abuse people so openly and pretend to be the good messiah. I've reported you for lying and using bad lingo. I'll not accept this ugly and nasty behaviour from anyone.


----------



## Master of Disguise

you still crying ...Blah Blah Blah Blah...and some more Blah


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah...and some more Blah


You have no remorse, do you? You swear at people and accuse them with lies. Please continue this ill behaviour so that everyone can see who you really are.


----------



## Master of Disguise

oh dint you report my previous post..??? I am surprised you little pakistani...

and now don't tell me calling yu little is abuse as well....


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> oh dint you report my previous post..??? I am surprised you little pakistani...
> 
> and now don't tell me calling yu little is abuse as well....


Yep, reported. What a darn shame. I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> You have no remorse, do you? You swear at people and accuse them with lies. Please continue this ill behaviour so that everyone can see who you really are.


and why would I feel bad or guilty...you started it and got back what you deserved in your own language...

Why were you so hurt when we just said that K2 is on disputed land......


You Indians have this habit...dont poke you nose this and that.....blah blah blah...

You have ruined this thread...

and report this as well...


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> and why would I feel bad or guilty...you started it and got back what you deserved in your own language...
> 
> Why were you so hurt when we just said that K2 is on disputed land......
> 
> 
> You Indians have this habit...dont poke you nose this and that.....blah blah blah...
> 
> You have ruined this thread...
> 
> and report this as well...


You and only you're the reason why this thread has gone so wrong. Everyone can read the posts. It's too late for you to act innocently. *You swear, cuss and lie.* You show no remorse for calling people bad and ugly things.

K2 isn't on disputed land. It's on Pakistani and Chinese territory.


----------



## Master of Disguise

really.....


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> really.....


Reported you for posting one word. You've ruined this thread. Goodness, what a nasty behaviour.


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> Reported you for posting one word. You've ruined this thread.


wow, really..and you are decrating this thread by posting" have reported you " again and again...wow


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> wow, really..and you are decrating this thread by posting" have reported you " again and again...wow


Well, I'm not the one calling people a terrorist, bastard, ****, porkistani and other such nasty abuse.


----------



## Master of Disguise

see your first and following post first....yup ofcourse before you edited it....

cheers ****


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> see your first and following post first....yup ofcourse before you edited it....
> 
> cheers ****


I've already told you. If I edited any abuse the mods can find it out. You're lying and you know it. You know that your time is very limited after this outburst. We will see. I know that I didn't do anything wrong. I'm satisfied and at peace with myself. I've reported you again for abuse.


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> I've already told you. If I edited any abuse the mods can find it out. You're lying and you know it. You know that your time is very limited after this outburst. We will see. I know that I didn't do anything wrong. I'm satisfied and at peace. with myself.


Thats for everyone to see....

India spreading terrorism and India support terrorism this and that in you post ...wasn't that done first......

really you the most annoying kid on this forum...


----------



## Master of Disguise

zorro28 said:


> I've already told you. If I edited any abuse the mods can find it out. You're lying and you know it. You know that your time is very limited after this outburst. We will see. I know that I didn't do anything wrong. I'm satisfied and at peace with myself. I've reported you again for abuse.


Is **** a abuse??? really........you are good at making out agenda's out of nothing and then you say I am abusing you......wow.....typical of you


Mods are you sleeping...


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Thats for everyone to see....
> 
> India spreading terrorism and India support terrorism this and that in you post ...wasn't that done first......
> 
> really you the most annoying kid on this forum...


I didn't call any specific person a terrorist, ****, bastard, porkistani or any such bad names. I gave my opinion about Indian involvement in Pakistan only after your anti-Pakistan rant. Still, I did this in the most proper manner without actually hurting the feelings and sentiments of others. That's my opinion and I'm entitled to share it with respect. Everyone can read it for themselves. I've absolutely nothing to hide. You on the other hand are emotional and out of control...


----------



## zorro28

Master of Disguise said:


> Is **** a abuse??? really........you are good at making out agenda's out of nothing and then you say I am abusing you......wow.....typical of you
> 
> 
> Mods are you sleeping...


Are you kidding me? No, you're showering me with flowers and petals. *sarc* This guy is absolutely insane.


----------



## Tubeman

You two need to grow the **** up hno:


----------

